# Pictures from BaWaaJige's field training



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I finally got some pictures of BaWaaJige at hunt training. Enjoy! 






































The gunners only winged this bird. After Jige got about half back to me he set it down and got a better hold. lol


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

What a beautiful golden. What kind of bird? Thanks for sharing, loved the pictures.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you. Those are chuckers. They dont like to be flushed and the gunners have a hard because the birds fly back into the crowd.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice,very nice.

What's that white stuff in the field???


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Isnt that a pitfully amount of snow for Northern Minnesota.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

stunning photos, great photography!
Chuckars are good to use because they don't run like pheasants do. We use them sometimes when we want the bird to stay put when it's on the ground.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

BaWaaJige IS BEAUTIFUL-PICTURES are just stunning!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Jige is very handsome!!!! Great photos....

Is the bird dead when he brings it back? (Sorry I'm clueless)!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

He is one handsome boy! Love the pictures.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Fantastic pictures of Jige and you need to frame some! Wow, so hard to believe he is so young and doing so great. So proud of you, you make a wonderful team. Way to go BaWadjige!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Stunning pictures!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Wonderful photos... Handsome boy!!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Gorgeous photos... I agree, have those framed.... love seeing how he's grownup


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

What great pictures!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Those are phenomenal photos! Jige is soooo handsome...What is his breeding again? You have done a wonderful job with him, and will continue to have fun with him.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you all so much.

The chucker are suppose to be dead but Jige has brouht back 2 that were only wounded. 

His mom http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=227250 

his dad http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=75749

I tried to find his pedigree on the AKC site but I dont know how to navigate that site yet


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

What is his AKC no? I can help!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

You should put Jige on K9Data with one of those pictures! Beautiful pedigree, but of course you can tell just from seeing Jige!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

He's very handsome!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Gorgeous pictures! He is a natural!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic pictures of your handsome boy-his coat is gorgeous. 

Love seeing Goldens working in the fields.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

BaWaaJige's AKC number is SR67988102 Registered name Top Flight's Reap What You Sow.

I dont know what I am doing wrong but I cant find his pedigree on there. Do you have to pay seperately for that service.

I am going to get a k9 data page set up for him.


----------

